# Impossible de connecter iCloud iPhone 12



## alexlande (22 Avril 2021)

Bonsoir , impossible de connecter mon compte iCloud car trop d'identifié ont tenter de se connecter à l'iPhone du genre ce message , trop d'identifiant apple comment faire s'il vous plait je peux même plus utilisé Facebook ni rien avec apple vue que je suis bloqué ? 

Merci à vous


----------



## izel mor (22 Avril 2021)

Bonsoir,
Je ne suis pas sûr de bien comprendre ton message mais si tu veux dire que ton iPhone se bloque à la suite de plusieurs erreurs dans l'identification (identifiant ou mot de passe erroné), c'est normal et la sanction est proportionnelle à ces erreurs (un délai ou un blocage ferme).
Voir ici
Si le problème est autre, merci de préciser


----------



## alexlande (23 Avril 2021)

Bonjour oui c'est exactement ça ça bloque l'accès quand je veux connecter mon identifiant apple


----------



## izel mor (23 Avril 2021)

Bonsoir, 
Tu as essayé les préconisations de la fiche jointe?


----------

